# -, ,

## Tatiana Z.

!

      -,  .

  .    +   .  .   50-70%,           .         ,        ?  -  "    "?  ,   ,           ?

----------


## grandpa

:  ,    ,        ...
               .

----------

"  "          .       .
        -      !      ,   ,    .  ,          :Smilie:

----------

